

Xonotic: Quake 1 Game, or why a company should open source it's code - renownedmedia
http://www.xonotic.org/

======
mullr
How does this provide a reason for a company open sourcing its code?

~~~
dwich
I think renownedmedia is referring to the dramatic improvements made to the
open source Quake 1 engine. Admittedly, id Software doesn't profit from those
improvements, but it's not like they were making money off of such an old
engine anyway.

~~~
dvide
Actually they have been known to profit from community improvements to their
old engines as a result of their open sourcing. When they went into the mobile
phone games market to create games like Doom RPG, there were already existing
doom engine ports to work from, saving them a lot of work. I think that's
kinda cool... you never know how these things might benefit you down the road.

I think Carmack talked about it briefly in one of the QuakeCon keynotes. Maybe
2006 or something.

------
Tyrant505
This looks more like q3a than q1. Interesting how they took the q1 engine this
far. It looks like I would love the fast gameplay of this, I have to give it a
try!

~~~
renownedmedia
It combines the simplicity of the old engine and adds modern features like
bloom filter and sharers. I think they get the most efficiency out of keeping
the old low poly meshes which lack a skeleton.

------
aw3c2
Not sure what this is about. But the game engine is Darkplaces. Xonotic is
just a game that uses it.

What code are you referring to?

